# HauntSeeker.com



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I changed over my website to 1 and 1 I got a domain out of the deal. I now have my haunters map on www.hauntseeker.com I did call it Hauntseeker but I screwed up when I got the domain. Oh well, such is life.

So check it out. Still working out some graphic problems but I am getting there.

www.hauntseeker.com


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very cool DT!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like that!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually think gravemaker is quite appropriate since we all make gravestones for our haunts. Good jaerb!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

With the help of CC, gravemaker is now tied to a database. When people submit their haunt all I need to do is approve it. That is so cool.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That is pretty cool CC. Less work is always good.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wheres the map of Canada to post a grave maker? huh huh!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps. I forgot about Canada. I will see what I can do.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's cool DT.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you ScareFX. I got you in.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

what happent to this website ?? it's dissapered


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Check here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am trying to get back into the swing of things again by changing the domain and format. It will be now called www.hauntseeker.com. It might take me a little bit to get it going, but with the help from a friend I am hoping that people will able to place a photo of their haunt on my site as well. So people can check it out. Wish me luck. Maybe this will help me stay in the game. thanks everyone. I guess this is my way being in Halloween since I don't have my own house righ now.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good luck to you DT, be looking fowardto seeing it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I couldnt put mine on there.  I musta done something wrong.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I couldn't list mine either...and many of the links weren't working quite right. 

I'll check back......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, it isn't ready yet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The site is somewhat ready. At least you can enter in data. I am still waiting for the code. Then everyone will be able to submit a title picture for their haunt. I am hoping it will look cool. But I suck with graphics.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I tried to submit myself, but you dont want me DT.. sniff sniff..some day ill be at teh big kids table. sniff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am throwing in a tombstone in for you now. Thank you turtle.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL
coool. THANKS


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

if you get the chance could you make a banner for your site?
just a simple 468X60 will do.
i'd really like to link to your site!
thanks!
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you Front Yard Fright. I have someone looking to make me a banner as I speak. Trying to beef it up a little.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have temp one if you would like to use it.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

If you are intrested in different banners you can contact me.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey DT,
Do you think that you could update my link when you get the chance?
It links to my old url (www.freewebs.com/frontyardfright)
And I'd like for it to link to my new one (www.frontyardfright.com)
Not that big of a deal...
But if you get the time/chance I would appreciate the change!
Thank you!
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Hey DT,
> Do you think that you could update my link when you get the chance?
> It links to my old url (www.freewebs.com/frontyardfright)
> And I'd like for it to link to my new one (www.frontyardfright.com)
> ...


I will updated it when I get home. Thank you.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I actually think gravemaker is quite appropriate since we all make gravestones for our haunts. Good jaerb!


YOU DID A GREAT JEEAAOOOOOREEAAAAOOORRBB

but that site is cool, I didn't know some of you were so close!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am trying to add google maps on there as well. Soon it will be automatic. Here is the link

*click here for map link*


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wohoooo! That is a sweet site DT!!!! I just submitted my info and am awaiting your approval.  Oh, did I mention that when you approve me, I'll send your necklace????   ROFL hehehehehe J/K----I'll send it either way, don't you worry! wink wink


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Fangs said:


> Wohoooo! That is a sweet site DT!!!! I just submitted my info and am awaiting your approval.  Oh, did I mention that when you approve me, I'll send your necklace????   ROFL hehehehehe J/K----I'll send it either way, don't you worry! wink wink


You are big funny, ha ha and he he. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, fangs I put a tombstone in for you.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you my dear!  <<doing happy dance>> When I get a round to acquiring a website, I'll let ya know!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> You are big funny, ha ha and he he. LOL


I knew you loved my sense of humor!  LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Fangs untill you get a website, I could put your photobucket site up instead. I have a few people that have done that.

Also, I have a lady that is making me a character for my site. It should be pretty cool. STill waiting for my buddy to send me the code to work on.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, I wanted to show you part of my new char. for my site. I am only going to show you this part of the drawing, because it isn't finished yet. Now I just have to figure out how I am going to animate him. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, it isn't exactly done yet but I updated the website a little. The cosmetic needs a little tweeking but I will get there. I still have not gotten the code yet from my friend, but he tells me that he will send it soon. But check it out and tell me what you think.

www.hauntseeker.com


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking awesome!
Love the sound...
Was this all done with Koolmoves??
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am getting there thank you. And yes it was all done with Koolmoves. I still have to animate him and I have to change the top a little. I don't like it. Once I get the php code then people can submit a photo and information of their hunt on the site. People can even rate them. The music I got from a buddy on myspace and the character was also drawn from a buddy on myspace.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Great site, Death Touch. I added ours!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you Empress. I put a tombstone in for you.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

You sure did! Thanks, Sweetheart!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to tell everyone that I am starting to put Haunted groups on my site as well. Maybe help haunters get together. I still have not gotten the code yet for my database. I might have to start writing it myself. But on the front of the page now it shows what it will look like. When I get done, everyone will be able to submit a photo so that others can see how it looks before they come to see your haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone. I wanted to give everyone the heads up that my site will be changing soon. My friend from www.christmaslightfinder.com is helping me setup code for my site. When I am finished with the code my site will have a lot more features. You will be able to log in and change all your information via the web. You will be able to upload a picture of your haunt, group, or etc so that everyone will be able to check it out before coming to your house. The main focus of my site will be to allow non-haunters or civilians (what I like to call them) the opportunity to find your haunt and get direction so they may see it up close. There will be even a rating scale for your haunt for everyone to tell you how good your haunt is.

Now for the people who are already on my site who would like to remain, I would ask that you send me a PM, email, or upload your information to me.(Link below) I need to know what you called your haunt, I need a full address, and email address, and password. Also I need a photo of your haunt so that everyone can check it out. And if anything has changed like website or what ever, please forward that too. OH, and a description of your haunt would be great too. That information will be on there as well. You can tell people that your haunt is for kids or scary or what ever you would like. Just be informative.

If you forgot if you are on my website, check the link below. It lists all the sites and such.

http://www.hauntseeker.com/view.php3

Email:
You can email the information to: webmaster AT hauntseeker dot com : you probably figure what I mean by the email address. Had to hide my email so that I don't get a lot of spam.

You can also upload your picture and information as a text file to the below link. Just put in your text file all the information I asked for. Just send me a PM when you upload the info. YOu can zip it which would be better.

http://www.nakedfrog.net/myuploader.html

If you don't want your address posted on line for fear, I might be able to have them send you an email. But again the main focus is to have people find you and check out your haunt or pro haunt, etc. If you work all year long on props and Halloween things, you might as well show it off.

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have sent out a few PMs to people who I knew were on the database. But I have a beta version of Hauntseeker. You can reach the new site at www.hauntseeker.com/index.php Once I get all the bugs worked out then it will be back to its normal domain. I beg everyone who has sign up before to sign up for the new website. Basically you sign up for an account, then you add all your information about your haunt. Haunt name, address, webstie, a photo of your haunt and maybe a description of your haunt. I using this so that after all your hard work that you have do to create your display, now people can find you. Please sign up. It gives me something to do. LOL

Thank you. Again the beta is at www.hauntseeker.com/index.php

Once you get an account going then you can add your display.

There are a few bugs like I don't think you can add comments yet or the rating system is working yet. But it shouldn't be a problem. Thanks everyone.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I now have www.hauntseeker.com on full swing. No more having to goto that site, you can go directly to www.hauntseeker.com. And I just added the ablity to put your haunt Video on there from YouTube. When you are viewing the list of Halloween displays or Haunts, you will see a tiny camera next to more information. That means they have a video.

Thanks everyone it feels good to be doing Halloween stuff all the time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am planning on adding a new Character to my site. Here is the rough sketch. And I am adding another database for everyone that doesn't want to show their whole address.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice site-Thank You


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a quick update. I had to pull my site Hauntseeker. Many people were concerned about their address on the web so I thought it wise to pull Hauntseeker. I will haeve to rethink what I am going to do with the site. Thank you all who had their display or checked out Hauntseeker.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o my god--:googly: well i sorry that was a good tool to let everyone know where i am. i spent hours and hours for my haunt, not for me but for everyone to see---that was the hole intent-i cant believe some people would post on the site--with that intent--then complain that people would find them---DUH !!!!!!!!!!! -i dont know about you mark but if that was me i just delete them.......


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I just joined in Dec. so I wasn't aware of your site but now that I am, I wish it was still up so I could post my haunt as well as see if there are other haunters listed close to where I live.

That was a really cool idea Death Touch and I can't believe people had the nerve to use your service for its stated purpose then complain about it.

It never ceases to amaze me how stupid and inconsiderate some people can be.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

pyro said:


> o my god--:googly: well i sorry that was a good tool to let everyone know where i am. i spent hours and hours for my haunt, not for me but for everyone to see---that was the hole intent-i cant believe some people would post on the site--with that intent--then complain that people would find them---DUH !!!!!!!!!!! -i dont know about you mark but if that was me i just delete them.......


I had thought about that, but I am starting to get more and more people that are concerrned. Maybe I need to get rid of the address and make it so that if someone needs to find you, and you are willing to give them your address then you have that option. I don't think I could live with myself if someone actually came to someone's house after going to my site, and actually doing something bad. I just couldn't live with myself if that happened. I think I just need to tone it down a bit is all.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Don Givens said:


> I just joined in Dec. so I wasn't aware of your site but now that I am, I wish it was still up so I could post my haunt as well as see if there are other haunters listed close to where I live.
> 
> That was a really cool idea Death Touch and I can't believe people had the nerve to use your service for its stated purpose then complain about it.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how stupid and inconsiderate some people can be.


Well, maybe I can revamp the site to exclude the address so that I won't have any more issues. Then you can join then. Right now I turned it off til I change the code.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea for people to post their address if they are okay with it, and for those who are worrisome, just put the city or general vicinity of their haunt/display. I do agree that putting people's addresses out there MAY cause some problems, but really, if someone wanted to find out where you lived, it really would be hard with the technology available these days.

In short, I'm sorry to see your site go. It was a great resource for many haunters and haunt enthusiasts. I hope you get things figure out and get it up sometime soon!

Take care.
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Front Yard Fright said:


> I think it would be a good idea for people to post their address if they are okay with it, and for those who are worrisome, just put the city or general vicinity of their haunt/display. I do agree that putting people's addresses out there MAY cause some problems, but really, if someone wanted to find out where you lived, it really would be hard with the technology available these days.
> 
> In short, I'm sorry to see your site go. It was a great resource for many haunters and haunt enthusiasts. I hope you get things figure out and get it up sometime soon!
> 
> ...


Thank you Front Yard Fright!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

For those interested, Hauntseeker is back on-line. But for safty reasons, I took out everyone's street address. Once I change the code, I will allow people to elect to enter in their street address. Going to do that with the Pro-haunts as well.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Glad to see you got the site back up!
Let me know when it's up and going 100% and I'll be sure to sign up!
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Go ahead and sign up. Just type none in the street address section and I will omit it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

"Error 500 - Internal server error

An internal server error has occured!
Please try again later."
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Most the time the problem is the image that you selected. It has to be a .jpg and it has to be It is recommended to resize your images to 1024x768 or smaller. You also want the picture file to be 1 megabyte (1024k) or less.


----------

